# How to configure RAID in (Ubuntu) Linux - Tutorial



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

How to configure RAID in (Ubuntu) Linux - Tutorial.

*Everything you ever wanted to know about RAID but never dared ask*

Also, the first sentence has a link to an excellent a GParted (partitioning software) tutorial!

-- Tom


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Nice. I wish I had time and hardware to setup a Linux box again. I always setup RAID during my installs of Red Hat and partitioned everything out. 
I think partitioning and raid setup really sets Linux apart from Windows. Being able to setup different partitions for /etc, /var /home, /, et cetera makes for a stable OS, escpecially in a production environment.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Squashman,

I was under the impression that Windows could be multi-partitioned to separate the OS from the user data. As for Raid - not sure about that. You must have meant both RAID and multi-partioned - is that correct - Windows cannot be done w/both?

-- Tom


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi Squashman,
> 
> I was under the impression that Windows could be multi-partitioned to separate the OS from the user data. As for Raid - not sure about that. You must have meant both RAID and multi-partioned - is that correct - Windows cannot be done w/both?
> 
> -- Tom


Yes it can but you really can't split up the OS like you can with Linux.
Wasn't referring to Windows with the RAID.


----------

